
Employee gets £10,000 bounty for revealing software abuse - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3238361/employee-gets-10000-bounty-for-revealing-software-abuse/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1666761>

